# Colour codes for pipelines



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Must be getting old ,cant remember the colour codes for the different pipelines, heavy fuel; diesel ;fresh water etc, I,m building a model old tug at the moment and would hate to get it wrong,


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey am I good to you.


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Many thanks Sarky Cut


----------



## BarryM (Jan 19, 2006)

If it's an old tug then colours may differ. My recollection is of:-

Fuel Oil - dark chocolate brown
Lub Oil - Light brown
Feed/Fresh water - yellow
Steam - white (or silver for small-bore pipes)
Sea water - green
Compressed air - purple

Hope this helps if it doesn't confuse?

Barry M


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

Even for a colour blind engineer like myself I had very little difficulty in remembering the colour codes.


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

I recall brown for fuel, dark green for sea water, light green for fresh water, medium blue for compressed air, fuel emergency shut off valves were red
as was fire fighting stuff (but not the water lines themselves...


----------



## BarryM (Jan 19, 2006)

Whereas I remember firelines as 'all red'. I guess it goes to show that uniformity was down to individual companies - and sometimes not even as common as that. I recall drinking water tanks being variously "Domestic tanks" and "Potable Water tanks"; no uniformity there either!


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

It was still confusing at the time (60's-90's) as there was no real uniformity.
Whilst supplying paints for this purpose we always had to find out the nationality or the Owners domicile of the vessel to determine the colour code and I remember quite well that e.g. the Danish chart was quite different to the U.K. one.

In the end I think IMO came up with some sort of uniformity.
Best regards,
Jan


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info lads , no doubt if I get one wrong I'll be quickly corrected at the first model show it go's into


----------



## BarryM (Jan 19, 2006)

Given the variation who's to say that _you're_ not right?


----------

